# MARC Train hits Metro bus



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/0309/607580.html

Not a lot of details at this point other than the collision has happened - I've got trouble picturing how a bus can get caught on the tracks, unless it was off the side of the road and wasn't actually in the crossing.

Hopefully the injuries aren't serious.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 26, 2009)

Reading the article, there was a fender bended between two buses, and one of them stopped with the back end not clear of the track. Why the first order of business was not get clear of the tracks is not explained. The last sentence in the article



> The investigation continues as Metro engineers try to figure out exactly why the train was left on the tracks.


 appears to be pure nonsense.


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 27, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Reading the article, there was a fender bended between two buses, and one of them stopped with the back end not clear of the track. Why the first order of business was not get clear of the tracks is not explained. The last sentence in the article
> 
> 
> > The investigation continues as Metro engineers try to figure out exactly why the train was left on the tracks.
> ...


The story has apparently been fixed, as it now makes sense: it substitutes "bus" for "train" in the quoted sentence.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that story has been massively updated - when I posted, it said that the bus was somehow "stuck" on the tracks.

This story makes a lot more sense (although I agree that the bus operators should have made sure that they were clear of the tracks before anything else). I seriously doubt that the train was going 60 MPH at the point of impact and somehow got stopped in slightly more than a car length - is that possible?

Plus, the driver had time to get the 40 pax off the bus, but it never occurred to him to instead just move the bus forward 5 feet to get out of the way?


----------

